# Vepro 5 & mir pro out now



## Gerd Kaeding (Nov 19, 2011)

http://www.vsl.co.at/en/65/71/84/1349.vsl


( MIR PRO now also running on Mac (!) )


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 19, 2011)

=o _-) =o


----------



## Stephen Rees (Nov 19, 2011)

Interesting to see how well MIR Pro works on the Mac.

Just listened to that ET Adventures on Earth demo again which is still my favourite mockup of any existing piece of film music using sample libraries. Just brilliant.

Stephen


----------



## Daryl (Nov 19, 2011)

Stephen Rees @ Sat Nov 19 said:


> Interesting to see how well MIR Pro works on the Mac.
> 
> Just listened to that ET Adventures on Earth demo again which is still my favourite mockup of any existing piece of film music using sample libraries. Just brilliant.
> 
> Stephen


I think that it will work pretty well, but now that MIR accepts audio input, it means that you don't have to run the samples live at the same time, which will certainly save CPU cycles.

D


----------



## eschroder (Nov 19, 2011)

I wonder if I'll have better luck upgrading to ve pro 5. Ve pro 4 still crashes randomly or maybe its too risky.. hmmmm


----------



## Daryl (Nov 19, 2011)

eschroder @ Sat Nov 19 said:


> I wonder if I'll have better luck upgrading to ve pro 5. Ve pro 4 still crashes randomly or maybe its too risky.. hmmmm


What plugs are you hosting in VE Pro? I don't think I've ever had a crash.

D


----------



## Stephen Rees (Nov 19, 2011)

Daryl @ Sat Nov 19 said:


> Stephen Rees @ Sat Nov 19 said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting to see how well MIR Pro works on the Mac.
> ...



I hadn't thought of that  Very interesting indeed!


----------



## Daryl (Nov 19, 2011)

Stephen Rees @ Sat Nov 19 said:


> Daryl @ Sat Nov 19 said:
> 
> 
> > Stephen Rees @ Sat Nov 19 said:
> ...


Well another thought then; if you have VSTi Outputs for all your instruments, all you need to do is use the DAW freeze feature, and you have the equivalent of audio files (as far as CPU usage is concerned), without actually having any. :lol: 

D


----------



## eschroder (Nov 19, 2011)

Using Play in ve pro


----------



## Mahlon (Nov 19, 2011)

Are you running VE Pro on a slave or on a main DAW (with which sequencer)? I've not had a VE Pro crash in probably over a year running on a slave machine. Super stable software. You might look for the culprit in plug-ins, etc.

Mahlon


----------



## eschroder (Nov 19, 2011)

You think its play? I have it fully up to date (play 3) on windows 7 and its run on my slave.


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 19, 2011)

The new enveloped time stretching seems amaaazing in the video tutorial. Great for shaping just about any articulation.

The new internal sequencer also seems handy: trills for example... here you can brew you own (that start and end slower) and then use those everywhere.

Looks like VSL hit another home run !


----------



## Jack Weaver (Nov 19, 2011)

eschroder -

I have up-to-date everything on my Win7 slave and as far as I can determine so far my loading problems seem to revolve around Play loading HS & HB. 

I have to use extensive workarounds in order to stay working. _Not everyone seems to have this problem. 

_
everyone -

VEP5, MIR Pro and VI Pro2 have been wonderful! It takes a bit of time to get it all together if you're not currently VSL literate. However, having near photo-realistic spatialization with improved network integration is a great thing. 

.


----------



## kolton (Nov 19, 2011)

it may be play. i've had my only crashes of vepro since i started using play 3, although in
on a mac.

good luck.


----------



## khollister (Nov 19, 2011)

kolton @ Sat Nov 19 said:


> it may be play. i've had my only crashes of vepro since i started using play 3, although in
> on a mac.
> 
> good luck.


Exactly one of the reasons why I ended up deciding to go with LASS instead of HS myself just recently.

I did a Win7 Home Theater PC recently (no HD lossless audio on Mac's) and definitely did not want to screw with that again for my slave. Although it sounds like even Win7 might not be a sure thing either.


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Nov 19, 2011)

kolton @ Sat Nov 19 said:


> it may be play. i've had my only crashes of vepro since i started using play 3, although in
> on a mac.
> 
> good luck.



Hi ,

I never had crashes with VEPRO on my Mac only setup. PLAY HS+HB , LASS , and VSL in that setup (20GB).


Maybe the following will help you to avoid crashes on your system, too :

1. 
at least on Mac it is helpful to just use "decoupled" VEPRO instances , especially with bigger libraries like HS and HB ( legato patches ). This is at least true for Logic , but also for Cubase/Mac as far as I know .

2.
while VSL's memory server and PLAY's memory server live happily side by side , it is however a good idea to load the PLAY samples first into VEPRO instances , before loading any Kontakt samples in any VEPRO instances .
This of course needs some general organizing beforehand.
I usually work with a bigger permanent a setup , and depending on the particular cue load/unload additional PLAY or Kontakt patches into VEPRO or Logic .

Hope this helps ,

best

Gerd


----------



## José Herring (Nov 19, 2011)

Gerd Kaeding @ Sat Nov 19 said:


> kolton @ Sat Nov 19 said:
> 
> 
> > it may be play. i've had my only crashes of vepro since i started using play 3, although in
> ...



Yes. Number 2 is especially important. I remember now having instability when I tried to load Play in the same instance as Kontakt. Play needs its own instances for sure. It's not happy sharing.

Other than a brief day where I had some minor issues. VEPro hasn't crashed on me and I've used it everyday since the time it came out. It's a remarkable piece of software.

VEPro 5 looks like another game changer.


----------



## antoniopandrade (Nov 19, 2011)

I dare anyone to watch all the VIPro 2 videos and not have their mind blown (or at least get a small headache ). On another note, I was wondering if it's a good idea to use the Kontakt Memory Server alongside VEPro, or just let VEPro handle the memory?


----------



## kolton (Nov 19, 2011)

does anyone know if this is an upgrade form 4 to 5 in the sense that when you ugrade to 5 your 4 licenses turn into 5 licenses, or do you still have your 4 licenses?
if so i assume all my old sessions with 4 will open as they were in 4.
hope that question makes sense.

thanks


----------



## eschroder (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm only using HB and HS on ve pro. All kontakt instruments are run on my mac. So perhaps it is play 3? Bummer.


----------



## paoling (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm disappointed for the price options.

I'm a user of VEP 4 and MIR SE. Total amount spent: about 600 euro.

Now what should I pay to upgrade to MIR PRO and VEP 5? 

800 Euros

:cry:


----------



## paoling (Nov 19, 2011)

Oh, I've read carefully.. I can upgrade to Vienna MIR PRO just upgrading Vienna MIR SE and spending 445...! Well, I need to understand how to do that...


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 19, 2011)

paoling @ Sat Nov 19 said:


> 800 Euros



Are you sure about that? I thought to have read 40€ to upgrade from VEP4 to 5, and MIRP is only 800 for non MIR owners.

I'm a bit (happily) surprised about the price of MIRP. I was expecting it to cost a few hundred more....


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Nov 19, 2011)

paoling @ Sat Nov 19 said:


> Oh, I've read carefully.. I can upgrade to Vienna MIR PRO just upgrading Vienna MIR SE and spending 445...! Well, I need to understand how to do that...



Hello , the best way is to send an email to their sales department ( [email protected] ) with all your info concerning Serialnumbers , etc . and ask for the procedure , because obviously they currently don't have an easy upgrade path from MIR SE in the store.


----------



## khollister (Nov 19, 2011)

Gerd Kaeding @ Sat Nov 19 said:


> 1.
> at least on Mac it is helpful to just use "decoupled" VEPRO instances , especially with bigger libraries like HS and HB ( legato patches ). This is at least true for Logic , but also for Cubase/Mac as far as I know .



Do you mean to use separate instances of VEPro for each VI? or something else? I'm new to VEPro, so I'm not up on the jargon.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 19, 2011)

Big assumption, but as mentioned above - I can open VEP4 projects in VEP5?


----------



## devastat (Nov 19, 2011)

The VEP4 projects should open fine, I just upgraded mine and it was all smooth no problems in opening projects with VEPro.

P.S The installer seems to give an error if not run in administrator mode in Win7.


----------



## lamandolina (Nov 19, 2011)

I upgrade fron VI pro 1 to 2 and now I can't load VI pro in VE PRo (I also downloaded the new version 4 (not 5)
Any Idea?

In component folder the vienna instrument pro.componet has o kb......I use Lion 10.7.2


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 19, 2011)

Check out the VIP2 Overview video. I think there's an order of installations that you have to respect! >8o


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 19, 2011)

Upgrading from VI Pro to VI Pro 2 cost nothing. Upgrading from VE Pro 4 to 5 cost me a measly $50. Worth it totally.


----------



## lamandolina (Nov 19, 2011)

sorry but where is the video? could you post the link? i can't find it on VSL website

thanks


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 19, 2011)

antoniopandrade @ Sat Nov 19 said:


> I dare anyone to watch all the VIPro 2 videos and not have their mind blown (or at least get a small headache ). On another note, I was wondering if it's a good idea to use the Kontakt Memory Server alongside VEPro, or just let VEPro handle the memory?



Major headache here. I don't have VIPro yet, I like and understand the SSD option, but pretty much everything else is currently an incomprehensible European blur. Maybe my day spent reinstalling windows on the family PC has taken its toll.

If someone who understands any of this stuff wants to do a basic overview of what it can do for a normal composer, I'll be all eyes and ears.


----------



## Stevie (Nov 19, 2011)

Can't really see anything that would justify the update for VE Pro5


----------



## lamandolina (Nov 19, 2011)

Ok I solved it, I unistall VI pro, Install again VE PRO and then VI PRO 2, now is working ok


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 19, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Sat Nov 19 said:


> but pretty much everything else is currently an incomprehensible European blur.



Probably because you're a Brit. It's totally understandable to a real European! :mrgreen:


----------



## Daryl (Nov 19, 2011)

Stevie @ Sat Nov 19 said:


> Can't really see anything that would justify the update for VE Pro5


For me, audio input alone is worth the tiny cost. Obviously if you are happy with VE Pro 4 and don't need any of the new features then no cost is worth it.

D


----------



## antoniopandrade (Nov 19, 2011)

Guy, that's also probably because of the sheer amount of content in VIPro2. There's freakin' sequencer inside the sample player for cryin' out loud! I watched the videos but had to stop half-way and take a break, because there are just too many features to understand before you actually start exploring the software.


----------



## Stevie (Nov 19, 2011)

Daryl, you're right


----------



## Garlu (Nov 19, 2011)

Rob Elliott @ Sat Nov 19 said:


> Big assumption, but as mentioned above - I can open VEP4 projects in VEP5?



Yes, you can (just did the transition today in a client´s computer). 

Even if you have the metaframes saved, make sure you keep also the viframes (just in case, I found some of the VSL samples weren´t loaded directly for some weird reason). 

It happened on a i7 Windows 7 machine, not in the mac side. 

Once I opened the metaframe, I opened each viframe individually again to make sure everything was working fine. 

Best, 

VG


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 20, 2011)

Jamwerks - doubtless!



antoniopandrade @ Sun Nov 20 said:


> Guy, that's also probably because of the sheer amount of content in VIPro2. There's freakin' sequencer inside the sample player for cryin' out loud! I watched the videos but had to stop half-way and take a break, because there are just too many features to understand before you actually start exploring the software.



I find them totally exhausting. I think what VSL lack in these things is a three minute overview - more than just the teaser that doesn't say much at all, but shows you in practice the kind of things you can do without getting bogged down in the details, cos brain-freeze sets in. I will persevere though... wish I'd bought VI Pro when it came with the Euphonium.


----------



## rayinstirling (Nov 20, 2011)

I know the subject of this thread is VEPRO 5 but although that's great isn't VIPRO 2 just something else, inspirational even.

I'm going into lock down for a few weeks.....just me and 2 :D


----------



## JT3_Jon (Nov 20, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Sun Nov 20 said:


> wish I'd bought VI Pro when it came with the Euphonium.



To maybe put your mind at ease, it never came with Euphonium, but with flugelhorn.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 20, 2011)

JT3_Jon @ Sun Nov 20 said:


> noiseboyuk @ Sun Nov 20 said:
> 
> 
> > wish I'd bought VI Pro when it came with the Euphonium.
> ...



Oh yes. I knew that. I spelled it wrong.

:oops:


----------



## JT3_Jon (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm enjoying VE Pro 5 very much! If anything its great to be able to access more than 16 midi channels per instance (use to have to run 10+ instances, this number should drop significantly). Plugin Delay compensation should allow me to parallel compress within VE Pro (use to cause flanging) and the ability to finally automate plugin parameters is a godsend! I don't really care for the implementation of the Audio Input plugin, as they outputs must go through a new aux track instead of back through the insert (see post here: http://community.vsl.co.at/forums/p/302 ... spx#193835 ) but if you're in a bind its nice to know you can offload mix processing to your slave machine. However, I'll probably just use Logic Nodes if it comes to that.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 20, 2011)

JT3_Jon @ Sun Nov 20 said:


> I'm enjoying VE Pro 5 very much! If anything its great to be able to access more than 16 midi channels per instance (use to have to run 10+ instances, this number should drop significantly).



Interesting - how does that work if you don't have VST3 or RTAS?


----------



## Daryl (Nov 20, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Sun Nov 20 said:


> JT3_Jon @ Sun Nov 20 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm enjoying VE Pro 5 very much! If anything its great to be able to access more than 16 midi channels per instance (use to have to run 10+ instances, this number should drop significantly).
> ...


VSL have invented a workaround for those people who need to use AU.

D


----------



## studioj (Nov 20, 2011)

Can you explain how the workaround functions? Funny that they don't really list this as a feature, at least in what I've read. thx!


----------



## Jack Weaver (Nov 20, 2011)

studioj -

Read pages 16-17 of the VEP5 online manual. 

.


----------



## studioj (Nov 20, 2011)

cool thx Jack. I couldn't find the manual, but they go into it a bit on the VEP5 overview video here:
http://www.vsl.co.at/videoplayer_flv.asp?ID=280 

Sounds a little complicated, but very cool that they made it possible. I will definitely upgrade asap.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi studioj,

The online manual can be found here:

http://www.vsl.co.at/en/68/428/2022/1709.htm


----------



## Hicks (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi all,

VIP2 seems incredible, the violin arpeggios are really realistic (from APP sequencer overview) and the ability to time strech everything (especially runs) make the sound quite realistic.

In fact, by listening all the excerpts, I do love the sound of Orchestral strings, far more than Appassionnata.

Btw, did you see that Second violins patches have been included, it is some kind of incredible announcement. I guess these consists of original samples pitched differently, but would wait until VSL confirmation how they made them not phasing.

I got a question regarding VEP. I don't use it currently, and I can't see the value added. I was pretty sure it was only necessary if I want to link a second computer to my main one. Is there any other use other than that?

Thanks


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi ya Hicks,

Yeah the new VI Pro is really amazing.

VEP can help in one machine setups if you're often going from cue to cue, and don't want to reload stuff. That's about it as far as I can see.

VEP5 is the necessary front end to getting into MIR Pro, even on one machine setups.


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 21, 2011)

I upgraded both and VE Pro is useful to guys like me who run everything off of a single computer. Though Pro tools 10 is a bit more finicky with it I'd say...no crashes but I will get that "system resource" warning popping up now and again.


----------

